# Long Eared Hedgehogs



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section!

Does anyone know of anyone in the USA that has/sells Long Eared Hedgies? I was looking for some last year but never found anyone, and so far this year the only ones I've found are in the UK.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I've looked around in the past but wasn't able to find any breeders that had them. Even though I had heard they are aggressive I was still interested in them but wasn't able to find much info on them or breeders so I'm not sure if there is any in the US.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Well I know a few breeders that use to raise them but sold out. None of them know of anyone that has them anymore so my guess is no one in the US has them. I don't know if you can import them since they're hedgehogs, I believe I remember reading it was illegal, I'm going to call the USDA office in the morning to check. I really hope they can be imported but I doubt it.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

please let us know what you find out...


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Beach bum hedgehogs had some for a while. I gather from the story that was told on hedgehog_help that Shelly had intentions to breed Egyptian long ears and had several shipped to her. Whoever shipped them didn't include any females though and the broker didn't reply to her requests for girls. 

I'd love to hear what your USDA office has to say on the matter though. I remember reading something about there being a way, but it involves a very long quarantine and a lot of hoops to jump through.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Yayyy, I just got off the phone with them and was told that yes they are legal to import, I would just need a health certificate within 30 days of them arriving in the USA and would need to send a copy of it to the USDA office. So now I just need to find a breeder willing to export, if yall know anyone, please let me know!


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

May I ask which breeder in the UK as I have been looking into getting one and cant find any breeders.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's the website 

http://www.pricklylittlefockers.com/


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

thats cols web site i think he is selling all his hogs due to ill health.


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

pammie said:


> thats cols web site i think he is selling all his hogs due to ill health.


Seriously? I didnt know he was ill  Or selling his hogs.

Pammie.........can I have your boy please? :lol:

Or can you at least put more pictures of him about so I can cooo over him :twisted:


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Awww I hope all is well soon 



shetlandlover said:


> pammie said:
> 
> 
> > thats cols web site i think he is selling all his hogs due to ill health.
> ...


If we plan it right we can kidnap him and keep him to ourselves  :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Here are 2 older thread with more Pharaoh pictures. 

I can't get enough of him, myself.

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10262&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=pharaoh

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=9355&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=pharaoh


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

PJM said:


> Here are 2 older thread with more Pharaoh pictures.
> 
> I can't get enough of him, myself.
> 
> ...


You as well? I have been stalking his pictures for about a year now. 

I love this one the most:








I want that picture on my lounge wall!!!! :lol:


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

That's my favorite of him too!! :lol: He's such a cute lil thing!.... Well he's not that little but you know what I mean!!


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

ok i'll make a new post with some pics i took today!


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Other than being larger than APH's and presumably needing more space/food, do they have any other specific needs different than APH's?

I'd love to get one some day


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

they need more live food/meat and they are much less handleable. quite violent really pharaoh will charge at you like a bull and bite if he gets the chance but he has calmed down a bit since his visit with nora.


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

pammie said:


> they need more live food/meat and they are much less handleable. quite violent really pharaoh will charge at you like a bull and bite if he gets the chance but he has calmed down a bit since his visit with nora.


Awh. I still love him. Would have one of him anyday!! Little beefy boy. :lol:


----------

